# Collection of cubing software libraries/packages



## JustinJ (Apr 24, 2015)

tl;dr: List of cube software libraries

For how many software developers we have in the speedcubing community, there's a noticeable lack of solid libraries out there for the basic stuff you need to write most cube-related software.

To that end I've started a list of cube related libraries.

Here's an example of some of the stuff that I feel falls under "basic stuff that's essential, but doesn't exist for most major programming languages":


A cube representation (tbh I'm not aware of a sufficiently general purpose one with a friendly interface in *any* language)
A set of high-quality scramblers and solvers
Utility stuff that's annoying to write, like calculating session averages and alg manipulation
I suspect part of the reason for this is a cross between me not being aware of some libraries that do exist, and people not making libraries because there's nowhere to put them where people will find them (both of which I'm trying to solve with this).

I suspect a lot of really awesome code is also hiding in people's timers or other speedcubing apps, so if you've got some useful code tucked away in an application please consider pulling it out so the rest of us can use it!

I've compiled a list of the libraries I'm aware of, mostly found by going through the GitHub pages of people I've known to make cube-related stuff, but I'm sure I've missed some stuff. If you know of any that are not there, but should be, or if you make any new ones, please either submit a pull request, post here, or message me (preferably a pull request).


----------



## qqwref (Apr 25, 2015)

When he says "library", he means open-source, non-compiled code that someone could include in their own project and add onto when developing their own cube program.

That's a pretty cool list - I might try to add to it someday (in one of the less-represented languages).


----------

